# best way to build arms



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

tbh i dont think my arms match my body in propotion

that are 15inches now small i know lol

would like them to be around 16-17 thats my goal for the min anyway

could some boys suggest a killer arm work out thats been successfull for them :thumbup1:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

dont neglect tris


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont i kill tris every week and thay always hert like a bitch and can see a nice shape cumming to them

just my bis i can do 5-6 sets of diffrent exerscies and thay dont seem to be getting much bigger

anyone suggest a good arm routine ??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

standing dumbell/barbell/ez bar curls - 2 sets failing in the 6-12 rep range.

seated dumbell hammer curls - 2 sets failing 8-12 rep range

1 set of 21's

triceps

dips/close grip bench - 2 working sets failing 6-12 rep range

overhead movement with dumbell or skull crushers - 2 working sets failing in 8-12 rep range

rope push down 1 set of 20

both first exercises you should concentrate on progressing each week either more reps or more weight. when you dont progress then change the exercise.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ohhh and enough cals to grow obviously


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

close grip pull downs have helped me.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It is very hard to add 1-2" to your arms without adding circa 20lbs of lean mass all over.

So the focus should always be on squat, bench, ohp, deads, rows and chins.

That said, you can prioritise arms somewhat - but it should still be compounds IMO (e.g: close grip chins, underhand rows, close-grip board press and heavy weighted dips). And be aware that you can't just add 10 sets to arms and expect them to grow. You will need to de-prioritise something else for starters.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

welsh_ryan said:


> i dont i kill tris every week and thay always hert like a bitch and can see a nice shape cumming to them
> 
> just my bis i can do 5-6 sets of diffrent exerscies and thay dont seem to be getting much bigger
> 
> anyone suggest a good arm routine ??


you may just have short insertions in your biceps, and they may already be as large as they are going to get.Work on getting stronger on the compounds as big posted.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

21's PMSL!! Yeah all the guys in men's health have monsterous guns! 

Heavy straight barbell bicep curls, 3x 8-12

hammer curls 3x 8-12

weighted close grip dips 3x 8-12

skull crushers 3x 8-12

push downs 2x15


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

DB said:


> 21's PMSL!! Yeah all the guys in men's health have monsterous guns!
> 
> Heavy straight barbell bicep curls, 3x 8-12
> 
> ...


hello mate what wrong with 21's? cheers


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nothing wrong with 21s as a finisher at all


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bundy09 said:


> hello mate what wrong with 21's? cheers


why do an exercise and not do full range of motion for 14 reps *on purpose*?

why not do 21 reps with a full range of motion for the full set?


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

DB said:


> why do an exercise and not do full range of motion for 14 reps *on purpose*?
> 
> why not do 21 reps with a full range of motion for the full set?


good point mate thank you!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Preacher curls are always a good un!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Preacher curls are always a good un!


Probably the worst exercise ever invented.The movement starts with full stretch & extension(good) and within one inch, the leverage advantages are so great, there is little stimulation.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Preacher curls are always a good un!


i agree on the preachers. if you do them right, probably the best bicep exercise imo:thumbup1:


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Personally i've found since i've stopped working my arms they grow better than when i do work them.

But i'd say if you want big arms work tri's


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I have found my arms have grown more by doing less isolation exercises and going heavier and more intense with back exercises as when you do compound exercises for the back you're using the biceps and if you work hard enough by the end of your back routine your biceps should be pumped up and then you just need to finish the workout off with say 3 sets of hammer curls.

Also listen to the advice about triceps, no idea why a lot ignore tricep exercises, doesn't make much sense!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

High reps on arm day with little rest. Heavy, low reps on chest/back day.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree on the preachers. if you do them right, probably the best bicep exercise imo:thumbup1:


ennit mate :beer:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been enjoying FST-7 pushdowns recently for triceps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive gained more stretch marks on my arms training them half as much or not at all :lol: . Heavy compounds bench, OHP, deads, rows etc etc.

Dips, CGBP and barbell curls are all I do now.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I had same prob my trie's were'nt growing.So i did close grip bench last and push downs and seated over head db press first.By the time i did close g bench my trie's were fcuked''or try fts'7


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

DB said:


> why do an exercise and not do full range of motion for 14 reps *on purpose*?
> 
> why not do 21 reps with a full range of motion for the full set?


You're missing the point. It's the change of stress that occurs when stopping halfway trough the motion that make's 21's 21's.

I agree that they're **** mind.

Good for a pump. Much better mass builders out there.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Weighted chins.

Heavy benching.

Heavy overhead pressing.


----------



## LeonJenkins (Sep 15, 2009)

Back to basics... Curling heavy. Slow on the way down is good too....

And tri's... Scull crushers and close grip bench press work for me. But u cant take other peoples advice fully... what works for one person may not work for u... so just experiment and u can feel what worked best the next morning.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/2032-you-want-big-arms-work-your-triceps.html

good thread about triceps


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Curls, heavy vgood form gotta keep the tension on the muscle, otherwise its some sort of reverse hang clean and f999 all good to anybody.

paired with heavy backwork of course....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

personally mate mine grew on weighted close grip chins and heavy as i good go dips, i do these now on a push pull routine and its only 5 sets at the end of each workout:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

triceps make up 2/3 of arms dont forget


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I like preacher curls and push downs with the V bar.

I notice quite a lot of guys not extending the arm fully while doing preacher curls though. I was guilty of this but now my biceps seem to be a lot fuller since i corrected my form. Just my findings...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> triceps make up 2/3 of arms dont forget


A lot of peeps neglect the tri's. I love working em, prob my favourite muscle to train, after my c0ck. :thumbup1:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

you already had lots of great info, just repeating most of it but avoid overtraining them. too many exercises doesn't guarantee more size.

stick to 2 or 3 exercises. a couple of warm up sets & 1 set to failure at about 8-10 reps.

when u get 10 add some weight (a little at a time)

i only ever used exercises like preacher or concentration curls as last exercise but last couple of months done 1 of them 1st & happy with results so far.

TRICEPS 1- pushdowns

2- lying EZ bar extensions

3-close grip bench press

BICEPS 1- concentration curls

2- barbell curls

3- DB hammer curls


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't get carried away with arms. Focus on adding mass overall. They look in proportion with the rest of you imo.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

If you do your 1 rep max you can do this, I have grown more than any other guy I train with, yes this could be a mixture of diet and training , but this has worked for me I now have 17 and half inch (pumped) Bi's

Biceps curl (wide) 3 sets 5 reps 80% max - Explosive

Bicep Preacher Curl (close) 3 sets 12 reps 60% max - Rhythmic

Bicep curl (close or wide) 3 sets 40 reps 40% max - Slow

This can be applied to any muscle group, if done properly your muscle's will definitely grow I have stuck to this religiously for just over 1 year and put on 70lb. current weight 210lb 15%BF .

This is taken from Hardcore bodybuilding Scientific Approach'' best book ive read.''it was my bible handed down from my uncle who was Mr Scotland 94'

Hardcore Bodybuilding: A Scientific Approach: Amazon.co.uk: Frederick C. Hatfield: Books


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

From looking at your pic, your arms look in proportion with your body.. Maybe its just your head playing tricks on you. Reading your journal your only 200lbs aint you so how do you expect to have 18 inch guns at that weight unless your a short ass! Plus your on a calorie deficit diet (again from your journal) so your arms are most likely to lose size rather than gain.. Why dont you focus on just making your entire body bigger with heavy compound movements. Your not going to add 2 inches to your arms in a few weeks, it takes time and effort in the gym to build a good body and a good set of arms.. Everyone wishes for bigger arms but at the end of the day your not going to make them considerably larger without adding overal muscle mass to your frame.. I know this isnt what you want to hear and hasnt helped in the slightest but ah well haha


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Van said:


> If you do your 1 rep max you can do this, I have grown more than any other guy I train with, yes this could be a mixture of diet and training , but this has worked for me I now have 17 and half inch (pumped) Bi's
> 
> Biceps curl (wide) 3 sets 5 reps 80% max - Explosive
> 
> ...


Dont mean to be rude but your arms dont lookk 17 and a half inches in your avatar


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

with arms i think less but more often is better. say maybe do bis twice a week, but 15-20mins at a time. and tris once 15-20mins. then the next week cycle do tris twice and bis once. or just mix it up.

person i know with biggest arms at my gym does triceps or biceps for 10mins at the end of all his workouts regardless of what hes doing. dont know if that would work for me though


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> personally mate mine grew on weighted close grip chins and heavy as i good go dips, i do these now on a push pull routine and its only 5 sets at the end of each workout:thumb:


Too right. Weighted dips puts loads of stress on the triceps through the whole

range of motion. Same with weighted chins for the biceps. I like to vary my

chinning grip width though - shoulder width works the inner biceps head more,

narrow grip I feel in the outer head more. You want to develop both heads

if you want those biceps to look impressive from all angles.

Doing weighted pullups with wide or neutral (palms facing) will work your

other arm flexing muscles too - brachialis & brachioradialis, to complete the

job. All I do after after mult-grip pullups & chinups is some preacher curls

to finish off.

You'll see some dramatic gains in arm strength as well as size if you start

doing these bodyweight exercsies. A dipping belt is the best investment

you can make!

******


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

54und3r5 said:



> Dont mean to be rude but your arms dont lookk 17 and a half inches in your avatar


The pics from about 6-7 weeks ago, there prob about 17 there height 6ft 210lb,

i have no reason to lie if this is what ur sujesting....

i personaly dnt think 17'' is very big tbh, il not be happy until i get at least another 3 inch on them.

*Dont mean to be rude but its likley you dont even have a good enough body to put into ur avy *


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Preacher curls are always a good un!


I hate the fookers - just tear into my forearms...Horrible...!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to do a lot of preacher curls, though don't bother with them much anymore


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

try reverse preacher curls/ very good exercise. you will feel it deep down inside the bicep as it hits the brachialis welll


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Van said:


> The pics from about 6-7 weeks ago, there prob about 17 there height 6ft 210lb,
> 
> i have no reason to lie if this is what ur sujesting....
> 
> ...


we need to stop this bitching aha 

van mate, how old r u btw ? as i saw u had a wife aha


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Van said:


> The pics from about 6-7 weeks ago, there prob about 17 there height 6ft 210lb,
> 
> i have no reason to lie if this is what ur sujesting....
> 
> i personaly dnt think 17'' is very big tbh, il not be happy until i get at least another 3 inch on them.


Same thoughts as you. My left is 17 1/2 right 17 (too much right handed cardio :whistling: ) and I feel they are small being 6'. Won't be happy until they are 20, which I know will never happen unless I become the stay puft marshmellow man. I've got long arms which makes them appear smaller. Had them measured by an instructor at the gym as I got the 'are you sure as mine are 16' which to be fair, he was a stone and half heavier and lifting way beyond me. Not impressed. I think its heavy rows and cheat curls which add the most mass. Love preacher curls but they keep giving me tennis elbow troubles.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

welshrager said:


> we need to stop this bitching aha
> 
> van mate, how old r u btw ? as i saw u had a wife aha


I know it just ****'s me off when people say dnt mean to be rude but'.........

21, married with a kid and run 2 businesses... tell me about it! haha


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

how much do you weigh OP.

i have always been told that to get 1 inch on your arms, you generally need to add 20lbs of fat or muscle. my arm progression has followed this rule almost exactly.

i have also found i get best arm development from doing less direct work, and instead training the pulling chain of muscle. using grips that cause more bicep+forearm inclusion. namly underhand and neutral grips.

when im back training with weights, my routine for a pull day will look like this.

underhand grip pulldown - 1 set to failure HIT cadence, followed by 1 static rep.

v-handle tbar row - 1 set to failure HIT cadence, followed by 1 static rep.

double overhand grip deadlift - 1 set

depending on the grip used on the pulls i do 1 set of curls to failure per week.

if using an underhandgrip for the pulldown, i do 1 set of pinwheel curls.

if i swap out the pulldown to a v-handle, i would use an underhand grip.

i've found that less direct training allows me to progress in the pulldown and t-bar much more quickly then when i was training a lot more direct arm work. those 2 styles of pull because of the faster progression, add mass quicker to me. so move me faster towards the 20lbs for an extra inch on my arms.

not saying this is the 'right way' or 'the only way'. just trying to show you an alternative way to train your arms.


----------

